# Need a pair of Custom A-Pillar Tweeter Pods - Houston, TX



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello all,

First post here. Old-School car audio guy. I'll be looking to get someone to fabricate me a nice pair of custom fiberglass A-Pillar tweeter pods very soon.


*Location: Houston, TX* (Greater Houston up to Woodlands area)
Vehicle: 2013 Toyota 4-Runner SR5 4x4 w/Leather
Drivers: CDT ES-02 2" (open-back 2" wide-range drivers - *Already Purchased*)
Desired Placement: Low on the A-Pillars tucked away as far forward as possible
Covering: Color-matched vinyl or similar
Budget: ~$500 for the pair including running the speaker wires to the console area

The ES-02's are open-back "wide-range" drivers, and require a sealed back-chamber of no less that 0.01 cu ft. (would prefer 0.03 cu ft or so with some damping/absorbtion). These will be run active off a JL 450/4 (75w x2) - I'm hoping to get these crossed in around 1KHz or so (they are spec'd to 500Hz). The other 2 channels (150w x2) will run the midbass in the doors (still up in the air, but 7"-8" or possibly a CDT 6x9" mid-woofer with descent low-end extension to 60Hz or so). Looking at the Apline H800 for DSP (currently have the aging Sony ES C90/XDP4000X setup). Subs are 3x JBL W12GTi's on a Rockford T20001bd. 

I currently have a few prospective shops on my list. I'd love feedback on them, and any other suggestions you might have:

RockStar Designs
River Oaks Car Stereo
Custom Car Stereo
And maybe CarToys (not likely)

I've done plenty of Boxes, complete installs, and simple door panels and stuff in my previous vehicles, but the 2013 4Runner is my first ever "New" vehicle, and I'd like the _very visible_ Tweeter pods to "look the part"  . I'm obviously willing to pay for a nice appearance, and accurate imaging (biased so the drver seat is "On-Axis" with both drivers). The passengers can buy their own pods and drivers if they want to be on-axis!  I'm only looking for the Pod fabrication and physical installation (including running the speaker wire to the console area). No system tuning/integration or anything like that (that's all me).

Thanks!

Randy V.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm pretty good at pillars, is it OK to recommend yourself on this forum?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

speakerpimp said:


> I'm pretty good at pillars, is it OK to recommend yourself on this forum?


Sure man... Pictures of your work usually help though


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Cool, well then here are my last pillars. The grills are made from scratch and are magnetically held in place.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

speakerpimp said:


> I'm pretty good at pillars, is it OK to recommend yourself on this forum?


sure, as long as you provide proof of your work like you did below 

Bing


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Those look sweet, SpeakerPimp! Have you built many A-Pillar pods that have a sealed-back-chamber of a specific volume for open-back drivers? A rear-baffle chamfer is also required in this application. I'd also like to aim these so the driver's seat is on-axis if at all possible - so more "build out" will be required (also get fewer reflections off the windshield this way). The pods would obviously be asymmetrical to achieve this positioning.

I've been doing a lot of research on this, and I might forego the 2" CDT Mid/Tweets I already have and go with a 3" + 1" setup. I don't think I'll be happy with just 1K-20K on the A-Pillars - I'd like to go an octave or more lower, and still have descent SPL capabilities.

I'm currently looking at the ScanSpeak Discovery 10F (a 88mm driver - so just about 3.5"). And probably a Dynaudio Tweeter like the MD100 (I own Dynaudio AIR-15 and BM6P studio monitors - I adore their soft-dome tweeters!).

Can you build stuff more like this (Taken from the Focal website):









I'd love to get around 0.5l-0.75l of volume (sealed) and try to run the 10F's in around 300-400Hz at moderately loud SPL's. Still debating whether to split these up Active 4-Way or just do passive for Mid-to-Tweet turnover (will still have some time arrival discreps as they are not point-source).

The Morel Integra Ovation XO 4" Point-Source drivers are also VERY appealing (would definitely go passive for those) - and if a 4" of this size could be mounted properly I might very well consider those as well.

Any other input is welcomed!


----------



## SoulMan76 (Aug 20, 2012)

speakerpimp said:


> Cool, well then here are my last pillars. The grills are made from scratch and are magnetically held in place.



Wow nice, really has that from the factory look.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Randyman... said:


> Those look sweet, SpeakerPimp! Have you built many A-Pillar pods that have a sealed-back-chamber of a specific volume for open-back drivers? A rear-baffle chamfer is also required in this application. I'd also like to aim these so the driver's seat is on-axis if at all possible - so more "build out" will be required (also get fewer reflections off the windshield this way). The pods would obviously be asymmetrical to achieve this positioning.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of research on this, and I might forego the 2" CDT Mid/Tweets I already have and go with a 3" + 1" setup. I don't think I'll be happy with just 1K-20K on the A-Pillars - I'd like to go an octave or more lower, and still have descent SPL capabilities.
> 
> ...


Heck yes I can build sealed backs! Let's start with what kind of car we're talking about? Only thing I can't pull off in-house is stitching. Besides that (if I couldn't build around needing it) I can pull it off under budget based on the picture you provided.

I would say audition anything before actually building it. We could set up baffles and towels...is the rest of your gear already in?? Some good ideas there, as a general rule I like to stay away from anything too close to 400Hz as a xover point, but you never really know 'till you listen to it. I may possibly be able to twist my bosses arm to audition some of the morel's in some impromptu pvc caps or something.





SoulMan76 said:


> Wow nice, really has that from the factory look.



Oh man thank you! That means alot, one of the themes I love to build is "what the factory SHOULD have done!"


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, Speakerpimp.

None of my gear is installed yet as I'm still waiting for the truck to arrive at the dealer (had to special-order it). It's a 2013 Toyota 4Runner SR5 Black-on-Black 4x4 w/Leather and Sunroof, and should be here very soon.

Ever since the 2012 model, Toyota actually integrated dash-mounted 3x5" speakers (and the "JBL Premium" stereo, which I quickly passed on  ). I'm also thinking we can investigate building something in there (seen a few pics on this forum with forward-facing 4"s built into the factory dash locations). Or maybe vent the A-Pillars into the stock dash location or something (seal it and deaden it? Possibly port it @ ~200Hz).

Its got a pretty deep windshield/dash (at least compared to my '99 Tacoma!) - so I'll likely want to use the depth for the PLD advantage even though it might increase dash/windshield reflections. I'm not completely opposed to some of the nicer dash pads I've seen, and creating a small absorbent eyebrow on the pod might help absorb upwards reflections as well (as long as we don't get into any pipe resonances)...

I'm all for experimenting with placement before I set anything in stone (or 'glass  ) - but we'll have to use external amps or the stock radio for initial testing. I want to get the "outsourced" part of the install done (these Pods), and then I'll take my sweet time with the meat and potatoes of the rest of the install...

Could you also do some clay and other sound deadening treatment to the A-Pillar and Pod?

I'm really digging the idea of a 4" point-source (Morel Integra Ovation) - and I'm thinking I'll lean in that direction for two reasons: A 4" will likely allow me to get lower than the 400Hz I expect from a 3", and can use the passive x-over w/o any DSP T/A compromises. As long as I can get access to the passive X-Over, I'll still have individual component level control as well  I'm surprised I haven't seen more 2-Way Point-Source installs. I guess they can be a good deal more bulbous than a slim 3"/1" setup...

And agreed - That example install you posted looks like "factory" taken to the next level!

Thanks again!
Randy V.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

PM sent...


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Replied. Speakerpimp has some serious credentials!


----------



## mulagain (Aug 20, 2012)

speakerpimp said:


> Cool, well then here are my last pillars. The grills are made from scratch and are magnetically held in place.


Is that an Impreza?


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Just to update the status of this install:

I have commissioned speakerpimp to construct my pods. He's Master Certified, and surpasses all of my expectations. This is the first time I've EVER let another man have anything to do with my broad-ranging "Audio Habits" ("Audio Obsessions" is more accurate, but whatev  ), and I feel confident speakerpimp will nail my pods off the top! 

Looks like I'm gonna go with the 4" Morel Point-Source drivers (passive is a huge plus!), but the install will be delayed a few weeks as I'm still waiting on the 2013 4Runner 4x4 to be delivered to the dealership (An OT funny/freaky coincidence: the Toyota dealership is a stone's throw from sperkerpimp's shop!!!  ).

If the mods need to delete/freeze the thread - that's cool. It will likely be awhile until I have any install pics and such. I'll be doing the remainder of the install minus the pods, and I do take my sweet time :laugh: ..

I can't wait to get this new install happening! It will be "The Best" across all aspects of my previous installs over the past 22 Years! SQ, SPL, and Appearance  NTM, my first ever brand-new vehicle...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Randyman... said:


> Just to update the status of this install:
> 
> I have commissioned speakerpimp to construct my pods. He's Master Certified, and surpasses all of my expectations. This is the first time I've EVER let another man have anything to do with my broad-ranging "Audio Habits" ("Audio Obsessions" is more accurate, but whatev  ), and I feel confident speakerpimp will nail my pods off the top!
> 
> ...


when the pillars are done, please take a bunch of pics and make a review thread for speakerpimp in a separate thread, and i will sticky it 

b


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I know a couple other guys here that would be interested in a-pillars for that same vehicle


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

I would love to see pics of these pillars. And if speakerpimp ever visits southern california, i have 3 cars that need pillars.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Stellar workmanship here! Very nice


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Will do! I'm still waiting on the truck to arrive (getting the runaround about "Dealer Pre-allocations" etc) - but I hope to get this going ASAP!


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

That sucks. I got the same runaround a few months ago on my 4runner. They let me drive a newer tundra limited while I was waiting. Thing was a gas guzzling beast that wouldn't fit in the garage and no remote start when it was hitting over 110 degrees. Lol. How do people survive like that?


----------



## shibbydevil (Jul 2, 2010)

I also am curious. I talked to rockstar but he is seriously back logged it seems. Ironically this is for a 5th gen 4runner too. Maybe I can get an update on just the pods. Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

shibbydevil said:


> I also am curious. I talked to rockstar but he is seriously back logged it seems. Ironically this is for a 5th gen 4runner too. Maybe I can get an update on just the pods. Thanks!
> 
> Ryan


Small world! I'm *STILL* waiting on my 2013 4Runner to arrive, so it will be awhile until I have any updates on the pods. I'd give speakerpimp a shout via PM, and go from there. He's got my confidence!


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Quick update: The truck is scheduled to arrive at the port today, and should be at the dealer pretty soon after. Can't wait to get the new build started!!!


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking forward to working with you, we have some fun stuff to look at in the bay if you get your car this week and feel like swinging by.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

I just got back from picking up the 4Runner (had a whole 7 Miles on it. WOOT! ) , and stopping by Speakerpimp's place. He is the absolute nicest guy, and has an insane passion of audio that rivals my own 

I went ahead and purchased the Morel 4" Point Source drivers from his shop (they beat the online prices I've found!!!), but we both agreed I should get the rest of my system installed before I have him knock-out my pods. He offered to work with me for weeks if need be to do plenty of "test fits" (the towel placement dance) until we are BOTH ecstatic with the initial results. Then, he'll work his magic. We're going to start using the dash location with custom mounts and grilles, and go from there. I might be able to keep a fairly stock look in the end!

I'm also going with Morel Elate 9" for the doors, and I also commissioned Speakerpimp to seal and deaden my doors. I've never been happy with my own door sealing skills, and he offered me a great deal on the doors and dash combined...

If anyone in the Webster/Clear Lake/League City/Texas City and Southern Houston area needs any custom work - I'd seriously consider dropping Speakerpimp a PM. He really made a good impression 

Now to start my slow but steady install! I took off 6 days from work at the beginning of December, and I hope to get most of the install done then (all wiring, HU/DSP/Backup Camera installed, Box built, Amp Rack done, and some extra deadening laid in). I'll be sure to snap some pics and start a build log. I'll update this thread with Speakerpimp's magic, too...


----------



## shibbydevil (Jul 2, 2010)

Ironically, heading to his shop tomorrow to talk over my install. can't wait to see your progress. 

Ryan


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

okay, someone better do a review for him after all this talk 

b


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

shibbydevil said:


> Ironically, heading to his shop tomorrow to talk over my install. can't wait to see your progress.
> 
> Ryan


Small world. How'd your meet-n-greet go? Were you as impressed with him, his enthusiasm and knowledge/experience as I was?



simplicityinsound said:


> okay, someone better do a review for him after all this talk
> 
> b


Oh don't worry. I won't shut-up about the install and the talent that went into the front-stage fabrication and placement once all is said and done.  I'll start a build log next week to cover the entire install, but I will certainly update this thread once Speakerpimp's part comes into play...


----------



## shibbydevil (Jul 2, 2010)

I was super impressed with him... I sat in his wrx, really really sounded good.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Randyman... said:


> If anyone in the Webster/Clear Lake/League City/Texas City and Southern Houston area needs any custom work - I'd seriously consider dropping Speakerpimp a PM. He really made a good impression


I'm moving down that way sometime next year. Good to hear there are other "junkies" in the area


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Randy and Ryan are both great guys, I wish all my customers could be like them. I am very excited about both builds. Thank you for your confidence, and kind words fellas.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Updates - I'll be dropping off my 4Runner with Speakerpimp very soon. I've got the guts of my install done - so now he can work his magic on the front stage install. I'm also having him build a custom fiberglass mount for my RUX-C800 controller towards the bottom of the center dash area (where console meets dash). Should be pretty sweet!

I'll get him to snap a few pics during the install as the doors will look 100% factory when all is said and done (dash speakers might look stock as well, but we will wait and audition some initial placements first).


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

FYI - Speakerpimp has my ride! I'm scheduled to pick it up on Saturday. The Elate 9"s in the doors should be done (sealed & deadened), the RUX will be glassed into the lower-dash, and I'll audition the initial placement of the 4" Morel Point-Sources in the dash. We plan on trying a few placements/orientations with them and see what we like best...

I'll try to get him to snap some pics of his magic "in progress" 

Rock on!


----------



## LovesMusic (Mar 29, 2012)

awesome, speakerpimp does some nice work too!


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

I stopped by before work and saw the magic in-progress - In a word - SWEET!!!

The RUX mount was so precise and beautiful in its raw un-finished form. A true work of art. Once it's finished and mounted - it'll be the bomb.

The Morel Elate 9" door rings were truly a sight to behold. Synthetic base material was used (some dense-ass ****!) and machined to perfection. It was topped with a serious birch-plywood baffle that was counter-sunk (even though not needed for driver clearance - just to reduce baffle diffraction and for the solid mount it provides the woofer). The plywood baffle was isolated from the synthetic base with silicone. I had never seen such a mount -and would have never accomplished such awesomeness on my own! The doors are also well-sealed and used the 4"x4" absorptive blocks behind the woofers (5 on each door). I do believe I'm in for some serious midbass! FINALLY!!! 

Also - The owner sacrificed his brand-new Morel Elate 9" woofers for me! They had last year's 9"s in stock - but they INSISTED they give me the brand-new 2013 9" model (looks different - grey frame) from the owner's personal kit he was about to install in his own ride. That was one hell of a class act IMNSHO...

The dash 4" point-source drivers are set in at the first position for auditioning - basically starting with an off-axis/reflective placement to see what I can expect with a "stealth" setup that won't be visible in the dash. Then we'll try a 15* tilt to get a little closer to on-axis - and experiment and see where I want the final dash rings/mounts to end up. I don't know of any other installers that would invest this much time into making sure the customer is happy with what's possible from the system and the varied placement options...

They also had some clear plastic sheets covering my truck for paint/body protection while it was being worked on. They take this **** seriously - on another level IMO...

I'll be picking her up later Saturday. I should have plenty of install pics (Rick snapped tons of pics for me!) - I'll get a quick tune happening, and report back. I foresee some subtractive midbass EQ in my near future 

Anyways - Car Tunes in League City, TX. Ask for Rick or Max and stand back!

:sunny:


----------



## shibbydevil (Jul 2, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

non believer here also...


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll give one spoiler, the rest I would have to ask Randy if it's ok to share before I post it.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice sneak peak! 

The baffle's counter-sink was so precise that it held the driver w/o any screws.

Speakerpimp - I certainly don't mind you posting all of the install pics - your art deserves to be admired  .

BTW - I got a quick tune happening - and the bass response from the Elate 9" s in the doors is *gargantuan*! You can tell the doors weigh a lot more - and they are dead as a doornail! Sealed extremely well. The resultant sound quality and raw output from them is impressive (150wpc off 2 channels of the JL 450/4).

The 9" Door install is 100% stealth. The factory door panels are un-touched so there's not much to see - but here are some pics anyway  You'd never suspect the awesomeness that is contained within...



















I'm running the W12GTi subs from 10Hz - 63Hz(36dB/Oct), the 9"s run from 63Hz (24dB/Oct) - 315Hz (12dB/Oct), and the 4" Point-Source driver take over at 315Hz (24dB/Oct).


I have a few shots of the RUX Mount. It exceeded my expectations and then some. Notice the perfect bevel/recess that matches the factory door's lip (door above the RUX mount is still 100% useable). We discussed how to affix the RUX to the mount - and it was agreed double-back adhesive tape was preferred over a "solid" rear-screw-mount. I can remove the RUX from the mount if needed - AND I can easily remove the entire mount w/o much fanfare (I plan on removing the console a few more times before I'm done with all of my mods). It's a very well executed design IMNSHO:




























I love it!!!


Here is a quick pic of the 4" Morel Ovation Integra XO Point-Source "initial towel placement" in the dash. This placement would be able to squeak in under the factory grilles, and result in a highly "stealth" install (grilles would be modded - but not protrude at all). So far, I'm pleased with the imaging off the glass - and I haven't even messed with TA AT ALL!!! We plan on experimenting with different angles (upto "on-axis") - but I think I'm going to stick with the inconspicuous "off the windshield" installation. The engineer in me really wants an on-axis install, but my practical/aesthetical side is yearning to stick with a factory look:











Speakerpimp will likely post more pics of his art-in-progress (he is a true master at his craft!). Once the dash is done, I'll follow up with some more pics and final thoughts on the install...


Rock on! 
Randy V


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Quick update - My H800 and I had a fight 

Apparently, I severed the H800's mic cable and didn't know it (got snagged on the rear-seat latch). I plugged in the Mic, and attempted to run Imprint Auto TCR - and the Left Front Mid/Tweet was up first (I was outside the truck with my laptop).

The H800 sent the initial chirps at a low level. The mic didn't "hear" the chirps (due to the mic cable I broke) - so the H800 stepped up to the next amplitude. Two more passes, and the "Chirps" were now pretty dang loud from that 4" Morel - and I see my tweeter's coil GLOW from the windshield - it let out a puff of smoke  (a stern 150WPC off a JL 300/2 on a speaker rated for 80W continuous). Needless to say, buy the time I clicked "CANCEL" on the Imprint Auto TCR setup - it was too late for that tweeter.

I'll probably just buy a new pair and get the fried one repaired on my dime (I'll have a spare set). However - CarTunes is actually trying to work with me on this even though this was 100% operator error (me!). The owner will be talking with his Morel distributor soon (they are one of the larger Morel dealers in Houston), and they will see what they can work out. How's that for service after the sale? 

Hopefully Rick will post some more pics of his craft work..

Back to work...


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

There are NO Morel distributors. Morel is factory direct, and if they do alot of business with Morel, then the factory go to guy will more than likely fix him up with a darn good price on a replacement if not next to free.. Morel has a outstanding reputation with its dealer base, and especially any top tier dealers.. They are still one of the few manufacturers that believe in a solid dealer base, and do try to go the extra mile for them. 

Looking good by the way.. He is doing a great job..


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Yep - Car Tunes is apparently one of the larger Morel dealers in Houston (I assumed the "Distributor" part - the owner must have been referring to the Morel factory rep and not a middle-man distributor like I assumed - by bad).

This being the case - things might be looking up for my credit card! :laugh: I know I briefly loved the heck out of those 4" Point-Sources before I let the smoke out - and they were temporarily placed in towels and weren't TA'd at all!!! Can't wait to get them mounted (after I get the tweet fixed), Tuned and TA'd to perfection...




dman said:


> Looking good by the way.. He is doing a great job..


Thanks! Rick is indeed knocking this one out of the park IMNSHO...


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

I am experiencing technical difficulties with photos at present. Got plenty of pics to share...


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Quick update - Car Tunes got with Morel, and they will be swapping my self-mutilated 4" Point-Source with a new one (see above for the full story - operator error!) - I just pay expedited shipping as I'm an impatient little S.O.B.  (just ask Rick or Max at the store about that  )

I dropped off the speaker on Tuesday - so I might get it back early next week - or even later this week. I'll be dropping off the 4Runner to Rick again once the replacement speaker arrives, and Rick will knock-out the dash mounts with the stock placement off the windshield.

I decided that I was happy with my first impressions of the temporary "towel mounts" in the dash - and I'm willing to sacrifice further experimentation (and time invested) in lieu of a stealthy install (won't protrude from the dash grilles AT ALL!). If I end up deciding to try additional placements and can accept bulbous mounts sticking out of my dash, I'll commission Rick again and let him go to town for round two.

I've been impressed-to-no-end with Rick's talent and skill. He has an eye for detail and a deep-rooted passion that is hard to find in today's "cheaper/quicker is better" society IMNSHO. He's not that old, but has an old-school mentality if that makes sense to any of the old farts on here (I'm almost 40!)... 

Rick mentioned he will try to get some more pics of his work in progress ASAP. I'll update the thread once the dash mounts are completed later next week...

Rock on y'all! :jester:


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

All right, I think we're a go!


First things first with a car all new and black like Randy's 4Runner is wrapping all the high-traffic areas with a protective film that is safe to automotive finishes.
















Next I removed all of the factory "equipment", if you haven't held a recently made toyota 6x9" your missing out. They almost defy physics they are so light!

























The integras were sized and measured for rings, then it was time to "ring" the elate 9.











































Next came out the perfect circle...
















And while I dust off, some shots of last gen vs new gen elate 9s.
























Back in the wood shop the first layer of rings are completed in 11/16" birch. A second layer is duplicated out of 1/2" Starboard. 

























Next they were rabbit'd to match the speaker with a 22 degree inside edge to kiss the speaker ever so snuggly...
















The speaker will actually sit in the ring without being held as Randy said earlier.
















To be continued...


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Sweet - Thanks for the detailed run-down and pics! Can't wait to get these 4"s mounted to a proper baffle!

I'm temporarily running an old MB Quart 4"/1" QM214.03CX I had laying around until the Morel 4" is back from repair. It sounds pretty good even though I'm using the Morel passive X-Overs - the Quart .75" tweet is running an octave lower than it should be  I figure if I didn't smoke the factory speakers off the JL amp (had 150WRMS on a 20W speaker for 2 weeks!), then these should hold up until I get the Morel back...

Rick is DA MAN!!! And Car Tunes is THE SHOP!


----------



## shibbydevil (Jul 2, 2010)

Did you make a spare set?


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

He's a sharp dude - I'm guessing he did or at least kept a template


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh you know I made a jig!! I will try to make jigs in the dash as well. From what I can tell they are asymmetrical so two will be required.



So out of the wood shop for a minute, time to run the wires and treat the doors with damping material and black hole squares. Most of one bulk pack was concentrated on the front doors.




















































Next the ring was installed with a gasket type of two-way tape, screwed into factory locations and then clay was applied around the whole thing. Right before the speaker is mounted, carpet is applied to the area.


























Damping is then applied to the door skin and the extra plastic protruding from the grill area is smoothed down.
















With the doors done, I installed the crossovers in areas above the kicks and "towel mounted" the integras.
















The first half of the RUX mount is pretty straightforward...











































After finishing what is really the mount, I decided to go a little further and finish the top flush to the inside of the pocket so there would not be a gap.




















































The clear I used was supposed to be satin but seems more semi-gloss to me. I'm still quite happy with the results and it looks killer in person!!


----------



## SViglienzone4 (Apr 3, 2012)

That craftmanship is truely amazing.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

That's my baby  I still have to pinch myself everytime I get in my ride, close the heavily-damped door, and see that RUX in the dash 

I should hear something on the replacement Morel speaker this week - and Rick will knock out the dash mounts some point soon.

Back to work...


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Status Update:

Still waiting on the repaired Morel 4" point-source driver. Should come in next week with any luck, and I'll coordinate with Rick on the final installation date. Will have more pics and a post-tune synopsis at that time (still haven't bothered tuning anything with the temporary 4"/1" drivers in place)...

I'm loving the RUX mount and Elate 9's in the doors more and more. Every time I hop in the truck I'm enamored with the system as a whole :laugh: 

In addition, I'll be swapping the Elate 9's to a JL HD600/4 and end up with 300wpc on them  , and retain the Class A/B 450/4 for 150wpc on the 4" Point Source and 75wpc on the rear doors (which double as 5.1 rear surrounds with DVD source material) :rockon:

As you were :sunny:

Randy V.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

This thread caused me to contact Rick about my install. I still have to meet with him and one other shop to make my final decision. They're both very capable...it'll likely come down to who can get the truck in and complete the install the soonest.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

Real nice work! !!


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Rick is the man!

Updates - Still waiting for the speaker to come back from Morel so we can wrap-up the install. Will keep you posted...


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks y'all. BTW Prince has been all over your speaker, Morel rep will be in the store on the 18th, and if your speaker isn't back by then I'm sure there will be words...


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome - Thanks for the update! I'm also pondering modding the front door grilles to incorporate the less-intrusive Morel Grilles - we'll talk  Another Update: I just swapped shocks and lifted the front a hair over the weekend - so now I'm off to the alignment shop on my way to work...

PS - Rumor has it on the "Meet Up" thread that you are "expecting" any day now - Congrats!!! :beerchug:


----------



## Doc69 (Sep 6, 2013)

Randyman... said:


> I just got back from picking up the 4Runner (had a whole 7 Miles on it. WOOT! ) , and stopping by Speakerpimp's place. He is the absolute nicest guy, and has an insane passion of audio that rivals my own
> 
> I went ahead and purchased the Morel 4" Point Source drivers from his shop (they beat the online prices I've found!!!), but we both agreed I should get the rest of my system installed before I have him knock-out my pods. He offered to work with me for weeks if need be to do plenty of "test fits" (the towel placement dance) until we are BOTH ecstatic with the initial results. Then, he'll work his magic. We're going to start using the dash location with custom mounts and grilles, and go from there. I might be able to keep a fairly stock look in the end!
> 
> ...


So I live in League City, Texas...where exactly is this guys shop or how do I get ahold of him? Im wanting to install a set of Morel 3-way's as well...mid and tweet on an A-pillar and the 9" mid bass in the door.


----------



## shibbydevil (Jul 2, 2010)

He moved to car toys over at westimer/highway 6 at the mall there.


----------



## AVICJR (Dec 24, 2007)

His work is AWESOME!! Does anyone know if he's still at that particular Car Toys? I'm getting my install done next month and would like for him or someone he can recommend to do it for me. Looking to set up a consultation as well. 

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## bigAAA (Dec 2, 2014)

Great quality work! I think I found the guy I want to work on my car


----------

